# Hideo Kojima left Konami/KojiPro on October 9th, non-compete ends in December



## Simon (Oct 19, 2015)

()



> Hideo Kojima is no longer working at Konami and his studio, Kojima Productions, according to a source speaking with the New Yorker.
> 
> Kojima reportedly parted ways with the company earlier this month, on October 9. The source in question attended a departure ceremony on that day for Kojima, who has worked at Konami for almost three decades.
> 
> Kojima first came to work at Konami in 1986. It was there that he created the Metal Gear series, which he has helmed since 1987. His other projects have included Snatcher, Policenauts, Boktai, and Zone of the Enders.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 19, 2015)

Zone of the Enders


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2015)

Somebody can purchase the IP.

Truly the mech king.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2015)

Japanese or Western Publisher. 

Pick your poison.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 19, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Japanese or Western Publisher.
> 
> Pick your poison.



I want to believe with unlimited funding, Kojima would set up an orbital station to develop games.


----------



## kluang (Oct 20, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Japanese or Western Publisher.
> 
> Pick your poison.



Ubisoft or Atlus


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

>Ubisoft

Are you fucking retarded?


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

Also...

>All this formality when dude was fired over a month ago


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2015)

Fucking Platinum please. About time these sexy motherfuckers ruled the gaming world. 



Lara Croft said:


> >Ubisoft
> 
> Are you fucking retarded?



Dumb suggestions aside, I would have loved for Iga to work on a Ubiart Framework game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2015)

link

Merely pretending, says Konami.


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't even get why Konami would deny it at this point. Everyone knows Kojima has a clause that he can't work for anyone else until December, so this "long vacation" excuse is total bullshit.

Then again Kojima is in need of a pretty big vacation, after all these years, and the way Konmai's been treating him. 

Still, Platinum and Kojima teaming up?
Wet dream come true if that happened again.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2015)

Kaz gonna Kaz


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 20, 2015)

Kojima getting them phantom cigars.


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2015)

>Kojima dies
>Konami says, "he went on vacation, he'll be back later in the year."












































































>as an AI

dun dun dun


----------



## kluang (Oct 22, 2015)




----------

